# The Snowman (and assorted Christmasy goodies) Thread



## rocky1 (Dec 1, 2016)

In the spirit of the season, completed my midi-Woodworker's Christmas Scene, and Lou posted his snowman the other day, Doc's got bells hid out a few threads below, and I've got one lost around here somewhere. Few other folks turning ornaments. And, I'm thinking I got more Christmas Bells and ornaments on my agenda for tomorrow.

And, rather than scatter these Christmas goodies all over and lettin them get lost in the, "What'd you do in your shop today?" thread, how about we post them all in a single Christmas Goody thread to make hunting Christmas ideas down easier in the future.

Y'all all gather up your Christmas Goodies and post them up here! Merry Christmas everyone!!

All the specifics on this one found here...





Spalted Red Oak and Camphor on the stem.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 1, 2016)

Frosty the snow man and a Frosty Bud huh Rocky?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 1, 2016)

Here's my first attempt at a tree. Turned from a Mesquite log, about 10" tall. I know it needs some serious work, but I like the shape. Tony

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 1, 2016)

Here's my contribution. I will be taking some photos soon of my inside-out ornaments...stay tuned.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Steve Walker (Dec 1, 2016)

Thsee 4 were gifted last Christmas, but I have more in the works. All are turned from log sections and they crack when drying, but seems to be part of the appeal people have towards them. Hats are glue ups and turned separate, noses and eyes turned, and I cheat and use dowel for the pipe stems of the corn cob pipes.



They get finished off with a scarf made of wide ribbon. most end up in the 24 to 30 inch tall range, and depending on the branch, are 4 to 8 wide. these are cherry and 3 spalted maple.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 1, 2016)

Those are all cool.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2016)

This first pic is of a couple I'm doing so Michele and Jameson can paint em...


 

These are last years creations...

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2016)

I've got two more in the works also, but those are being a pita for me to get a good finish on em.


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 2, 2016)

Here's a bell I did out of curly walnut and box elder burl from @justallan

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 3, 2016)

Since I posted my snowmen on FB everyone wants some...guess what I have been busy turning?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 3, 2016)

Bah! Humbug!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 3, 2016)

since i don't see any angles on here i'll go ahead and post this older pic of a couple i did.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## WoodBurningMan (Dec 18, 2016)

That is a perfect reproduction of a Budweiser ...LOL ..... Great work .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 18, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I've got two more in the works also, but those are being a pita for me to get a good finish on em.




Dude,

Jeeze!! You need to rub , ride, glide the bevel on the gouges!! Relax... Breath out on your cuts. Do I have to come up there next early summer (after it warms the heck up!!!) and give you some lessons??


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 18, 2016)

You should have left the tall one in the fire!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 18, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> This first pic is of a couple I'm doing so Michele and Jameson can paint em...
> View attachment 117800
> 
> These are last years creations...
> ...




However, I do see a couple I'm going to have to copy... with your permission, of course!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Dude,
> 
> Jeeze!! You need to rub , ride, glide the bevel on the gouges!! Relax... Breath out on your cuts. Do I have to come up there next early summer (after it warms the heck up!!!) and give you some lessons??



Yes please....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> You should have left the tall one in the fire!!


I worked hard on that one. I even set off the smoke alarm when I did it. That was my first try with the torch...



Spinartist said:


> However, I do see a couple I'm going to have to copy... with your permission, of course!!



Just post pix when you do. I wanna return the favor...heh heh heh....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2016)

I gotta get a pic of the two @Mrs RipJack13 took to work for her desk. Lots of ca on them suckers...


----------



## Tony (Dec 18, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I gotta get a pic of the two @Mrs RipJack13 took to work for her desk. Lots of ca on them suckers...


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Dec 18, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> In the spirit of the season, completed my midi-Woodworker's Christmas Scene, and Lou posted his snowman the other day, Doc's got bells hid out a few threads below, and I've got one lost around here somewhere. Few other folks turning ornaments. And, I'm thinking I got more Christmas Bells and ornaments on my agenda for tomorrow.
> 
> And, rather than scatter these Christmas goodies all over and lettin them get lost in the, "What'd you do in your shop today?" thread, how about we post them all in a single Christmas Goody thread to make hunting Christmas ideas down easier in the future.
> 
> ...


My favorite is the Budweiser beer bottle, so realistic looking! Amazing

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Honest to God I only drank the one, and I only opened it because it wouldn't have looked right sittin up there for reference to size closed! I did contemplate drinking the other one in the fridge, but I refrained.


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 19, 2016)

Nothing special and hope this cellphone pic is worth a lick. Made these for the ladies at work this weekend. Find out if it was worth my effort in a little bit as there going to there new home this morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (Dec 19, 2016)

Made a few snowmen the other day... one of the few turnings I've made the wife has allowed in the house!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------

